# General > Book & Author Requests >  Laura Ingalls Wilder

## Dragonfly

I would like it if you´ll ad the books of Laura Ingalls Wilder, esspecially &quot;These Happy Golden Years&quot;.

----------


## Admin

Sorry, her works are not in the public domain.

----------


## MikeJ

Just saw this and wanted to note that as of jan 1 2008 some of her books are in public domain.
One site you can check is http://www.copyrightwatch.ca/

----------


## Logos

Great site  :Smile:  but The Literature Network is a United States-based site. Since her first work was published in the U.S. in 1932, the usual U.S. pre-1923 Copyright info applies.

----------


## MikeJ

Yes I saw that post....

The problem with it is, its a brush stroke of protection.
There are works produced after 1923 that are in public domain.
I quoted that site because it specifically mentions US copyright.

Do you know that there are thousands of works done up to the early 50s which are in public domain. That is why I dislike seeing the "1923 or before" that so many sites use (I understand it is to protect them), but it cuts out a lot of works.

Mike

----------

